# replacement parts for IDC



## bernahl83 (May 31, 2006)

I have an older IDC weed trimmer and i was wondering where i can get parts for it? Does IDC have a website?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

They are no longer in business. They are basically the same as Ryobi which is now MTD. What part are you looking for?


----------



## bernahl83 (May 31, 2006)

i am looking for the spark plug wire and coil and also all the gas lines.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Do you have a model number for the IDC they will be going on? I should be able to find you part numbers.


----------



## bernahl83 (May 31, 2006)

The model number is IDC 500-2


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm waiting for a simular Ryobi to come in so I can get the model number for you... hopefully this week.


----------

